# UFC-MMA wallpaper



## S2009




----------



## D.P.

It's a bit plain, but it's still nice. Maybe some text on top?


----------



## S2009

if anybody wants to improve my wallpaper, be my guest.


----------



## M.C

Yeah, some text on top would do well, as it's pretty blank up there. Maybe use a bit a brush work or something as well, as the pure black just makes it seem plain.

I like the renders, though, especially the Fedor one, I haven't seen that picture of him.


----------



## TraMaI

Suggestions:

- Even out the lighting, some fighters (Randy) look WAY more light saturated than others (Rickson) so try to balance that.
- The fighters kind of get lost inside a group, make them all pop a bit more (Drop shadow etc)
- The red is a nice touch, it makes it so the fighters have a bit more depth, but try adding something in the back (a texture of sorts) to make it seem more canvased. 


As always, it's constructive criticism, not meant to hurt feelings etc. Good job man


----------



## dudeabides

I'm not the graphical expert, I just think it's cool. Course I liked every mma wallpaper I've seen pretty much.


----------



## TraMaI

lol I went to school for design >.<


----------



## S2009

I've made some improvements.


----------



## TraMaI

Combine the two of them 

Make it so the fighters are desaturated like you have them, but keep the red in the BG and text (along with the text warp), make it say: 

Masters Of
Mixed Martial Arts​
Line break and the warp included and that wallpaper will be friggin amazing instead of just totally awesome


----------



## S2009

I love this forum. 

Thank you everyone for your help, especially you TraMaI, you are a real artist. :thumbsup:


----------



## TraMaI

Looks GREAT man. Good job!

Here's the one I just made (took me about 2 hours because I couldn't find a worthy font for the english 0.o Luckily I have like 1200 fonts lol took some time)










Tell me what you guys think eh?

Looks better on my desktop 

EDIT: Fixed it. Apparently teh vector I made for the rising sun effect was off center and it mucked everything up :\


----------



## S2009

Totally awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## D.P.

I love the update s2009. It's awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## jennathebenda

Tra=ovverated imho.

:sarcastic01:


a joke of course.

hppybdayspoken.


----------



## TraMaI

lol jenna.


----------



## Hawk

Cool....


----------

